#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   einschlafprobleme, atemnot, herzklopfen >

## AntjeJulien

hallo
also mein problem steht ja schon oben. hab das eigentlich schon öfter mal gehabt, und zwar sieht das so aus:
ich geh ins bett, liege und bin grad am einschlafen und plötlisch schrecke ich hoch und muß ganz tief einatmen weil ich das gefühl habe keine luft geholt zu haben, also einfach nicht mehr geatmet zu haben. 
anfangs war das ein oder zweimal danach konnte ich dann ohne probleme einschlafen, jetzt war es die letzten beiden nächte so schlimm, das das ganze ca. 1 stunde so ging. immer wieder dieses hochschrecken, nach luft shcnappen und dann dieses herzklopfen (wahrscheinlich von der aufregung?) 
früher war es schon mal, glücklicherweise hab ich das schon ne zeitlang nicht mehr gehabt: das ich irgendwann nachts aufgewacht bin, also wackelte hin und her und danach war den ganzen tag übergeben angesagt und nicht mehr an schlaf zu denken.  
ich wurde geröntgt in der röhre, schwindeltests und weiteres gemacht, nix wurde gefunden. 
war danach auch immer lichtempfindlich und konnte meinen kopf kaum anheben, da mein opa, meine mutter und auch mein bruder migräne haben gehe ich davon aus das das migräneanfälle waren :Huh?: ?  
aber was könnte das problem mit der atemnot beim einschlafen sein? tagsüber merke ich davon so gut wie nichts, außer das ich ab und zu einmal tief luft holen muß weil ich das gefühl habe meine lungen werden sonst nicht richtig gefüllt, ist schwer zu beschreiben.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Antje, 
die Lichtempfindlichkeit könnte von einer Migräne kommen. Das muß aber ärztlich abgeklärt werden, das kann man aus der Ferne schlecht sagen. 
Deine Luftnot beim Schlafen hängt aber kaum mit Migräne zusammen. Hast/hattest du Panikstörungen oder Angstzustände? Schlechte Träume? 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wären Atemaussetzer beim Schnarchen.  
Am besten besprichst du mal mit einem Arzt, ob eine Nacht im Schlaflabor sinnvoll wäre. Vll findet man dann Hinweise, warum du aus dem Schlaf hochschreckst. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## AntjeJulien

hallo
danke
das erste problem mit der erbrechen und kaum bewegen können weil mir dann nur noch schlechter wird, wurde schon in viel richtungen untersucht, ohne erfolg. migräne wird man ärztlich nicht nachweisen können, oder? 
tja, schnarchen könnte schon manchmal sein das ich das mach, aber einmal eingeschlafen hab ich ja keine probleme mehr. es ist immer direkt beim einschlafen, so genau in der phase wo man grad "wegknackt" (lach) also wie wenn mein körper total entspannt, was er ja im schlaf auch soll, dabei aber den befehl zum atmen auch ausschaltet. klingt blöd, aber so kommts mir manchmal vor. 
angstzustände oder ähnliches hab ich nicht 
kann man bei so etwas direkt bei einem schlaflabor vorsprechen oder geht man trotzdem über den normalen allgemeinmediziner?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Antje, 
für deine Übelkeit konnte nie eine Ursache gefunden werden? Hast oder hattest du Streßphasen? Gibt es in deinem Leben Erlebnisse, die du nicht ganz verarbeitet hast? Du mußt mir darauf nicht antworten, aber ich denke jetzt in die psychosomatische Richtung. Evl ist dein vegetatives Gleichgewicht gestört. 
Schlaflabore gibt es in vielen Kliniken. Dafür mußt du von deinem Hausarzt eingewiesen bzw überwiesen werden. Er kann dir sicher auch eine Adresse in deiner Nähe nennen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## AntjeJulien

nein, leider konnte nie was gefunden werden. es ging immer mit schindel los, also aufgewacht und alle hat gewackelt mein kopf, dadurch auch das zimmer, dann aufs klo und nur noch geko.... den ganzen tag. konnte mich kaum bewegen, hatte wie verspannungen im hals und rücken, konnte dann nur gebückt laufen und mit "hängendem" kopf, da bei kleinster bewegung die übelkeit nur noch schlimmer wurde. 
hatte das auch eher selten, so ein mal im monat oder alle 2 monate. seit langem jetzt nicht mehr, zum glück. hatte dann abends immer angst vorm einschlafen. 
habe selber versucht darauf zu achten ob vorher irgnedwas immer gleich war, aber da war nie was. 
ich habe davor oftmals sehr unruhig gerträumt, viel mit rennen und angst oder so. also shcienbar viel bewegt im traum. 
also werd ich wegen den schlafproblemen wohl mal meinen hausarzt kontaktieren. hab immer bisschen angst nicht ernst genommen zu werden, wenn sie nix finden..... 
erlebnisse die ich nicht verarbeitet habe? nein, ich glaube nicht.....kann mich zumindest an nichts erinnern

----------


## Christiane

Wackeln? Heißt das, der Fußboden schaukelt? Warst du schon beim HNO Arzt? Das Gleichgewichtsorgan im Innenohr kann sowas machen.

----------


## AntjeJulien

ja, das ganze zimmer wackelte hin und her. es wurde damals sooo viel gemacht. auch gleichgewichtsorgan getestet....alles ok.

----------


## Christiane

Also körperlich scheint tatsächlich alles i.O. zu sein. Nimm mal das Schlaflabor in Angriff, vll erkennt man dann den Grund für die Atemaussetzer.

----------


## AntjeJulien

das werd ich mal machen, danke dir

----------


## AntjeJulien

ja, also die letzte nacht war es dann so schlimm mit den atmeproblemen das ich einen notarzt gerufen habe, die haben mich dann gleich ins klinikum gefahren. 
ich hatte schon hyperventiliert. im klinikum wurde EKG geschrieben -Ergebnis: alles ok, Lunge geröngt-Ergebnis:alles ok, also keine Lungenentzündung oder so 
bronchitis hab ich wohl bisschen, abern icht stark 
blutarm bin ich auch etwas, kann aber noch von der geburt kommen 
heut früh rief sie mich dann an ich solle nochmal kommen sie hat einen wert übersehen (ein blutsalz  :Huh?: ?) da müsse sie mir was geben weil das schon mal bisschen herzunregelmäßigkeiten auslösen könne 
alles in allem hat mir das abern icht wirklich weiter geholfen 
"es ist noch niemand im schlaf einfach gestorben weil er nicht mehr geatmet hat, ich soll mich nicht reinstressen, es ist nichts, alles ok. auch wenns ein blödes gefühl ist, es ist nicht schlimm" 
ok, schön. aber das hilft mir bei meinen einschlafproblemen nicht wirklich weiter. 
morgen werde ich bei meinem hausarzt anrufen und weiter sehen was es sein könnte 
ich zwinge mich jetzt immer ruhig zu atmen, es ist immer wie so eine brustenge da.....kurzzeitig, wo ich dann tief einatmen muß und dieses tiefe einatmen ist eben schwer.... 
hatte das schon mal, da war schimmel in unserer wohnung....kaum waren wir da ausgezogen, hatte ich nie wieder probleme, das kann 10 jahre her sein....undj etzt wieder. komischerweise fing es immer in shclafzimmer an, im bett, vorher kaum was. jetzt versuch ich heute gleich ma lim wohnzimmer zu shclafen, aber mitlerweile geht das gefühl ja schon gar nicht mehr richtig weg. 
hoffe mein hausarzt weiß rat oder hat ideen was wir noch weiter untersuchen könnten....

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
Atemnot ist beängstigend ganz klar und verständlich. Ich würde dir empfehlen, eine Nacht in einem Schlaflabor zu verbringen. Dort wirst du überwacht und vielleicht findet man eine Ursache dafür. 
Vielleicht habt ihr wieder Schimmel in der Wohnung? Vielleicht brauchst du eine neue Matratze? In Matratzen tummeln sich nämlich unzählige Milben, egal wie ordentlich man selbst ist. 
Schlaft ihr mit geöffnetem Fenster oder ist es geschlossen und die Heizung an?

----------


## AntjeJulien

ja, über die matratze haben wir auch schon nachgedacht, zumal ich bis vor kurzem getillt habe und anfangs natürlcih nachts die überschüssige milch auch ausgelaufen ist.....vllt liegts ja echt daran....habe heute nacht probeweise schon auf der matratze meines mannes geschlafen, war etwas besser, habe mich aber auch gezwungen mich nicht reinzusteigern. 
jetzt hab ich am 16.02. erst mal termin bei meinem hausarzt, da werd ich das mit dem schlaflabor mal ansprechen wenn es bis dahin noch auftritt, ansonsten kann ich mir echt nur denken das ich zur zeit vllt was ausbrüte oder bisschen krank bin und mir das halt auf die atmung schlägt.....

----------


## AntjeJulien

ach so, wir schlafen bei geschlossenem fenster (zumindest bei den temperaturen) und heizung wird nur leicht angemacht wenn es zu kalt ist, so das wir wenigstens 17 oder 18 grad erreichen. 
ansonsten wären es manchmal nur ca 15 grad, das ist uns eindeutig zu kalt. 
aber so die 17 grad sind eigentlich duchschnittstemperatur im schlafzimmer

----------


## wheelchairpower

Vielleicht solltet ihr doch bei geöffnetem Fenster und ausgestellter Heizung schlafen. Das ist viel gesünder.  :Smiley:  
Wir schlafen immer mit gekippten Fenster, auch bei Minus Graden. Nur als es vor ein paar Wochen im zweistelligen Minusbereich war, wurde das Fenster geschlossen. Die Heizung blieb aber aus.
Eine dicke Decke und man friert nicht. Dafür hat man frische Luft zum Atmen!  :Zwinker:

----------


## AntjeJulien

ich werd es meinem mann mal vorschlagen....mal sehen wie er drauf reagiert.....aber ein versuch wäre es wert. 
heut hab ich die zweite brausetablette genommen (gegen das zu niedrige blutsalz, oder wie das heißt) und hab das gefühl jetzt gehts mir irgendwie besser.

----------


## wheelchairpower

hier mal was zum Blutsalz http://www.gesundheits-lexikon.com/F...chwerden-.html

----------


## AntjeJulien

also wenn ich das so lese muß ich glaub ich mir die schuld geben. ich hab in den letzten tagen wirklich kaum was gegessen....meißt erst gegen abends irgend was....vllt lag es ja daran, ich muß eindeutig mehr auf meine ernährung achten, aber im moment, mit der kleinen hab ich oftmals keine lust mich hinzustellen und großartig zu kochen.

----------


## Reality

Boa als ich den ersten Beitrag gelesen habe dachte ich du erzählst von mir *g*
naja eigentlich nich so zum grinsen... 
Also ich hab genau die selben Proleme. ich kann nur sagen es hilft viel zu lüften und wenn der Raum kalt ist geht es besser.
ps: migräne habe ich auch

----------


## LiLaRrIbAs

Hallo, 
ich weiß wie dieses Gefühl ist.
Ich hatte es das erste mal kurz vor Weihnachten und habe es bis vor 4 Tagen noch gehabt ( immoment nicht ). 
Ich bin auch in der Zeit schon bestimmt 40 mal beim Arzt gewesen auch etliche Krankenhausaufenthalte aber nie wurde was gefunden. 
Aber hast du dabei auch manchmal leichtes Ziehen im Bauch und ab und zu Stuhlgang der anders ist als sonst ( Glitschig )? 
Wenn du was herausfinden solltest Poste es bitte hier rein damit ich dann auch mal einen anhaltspunkt habe ;-).
Aber mach dir keinen Kopf darum seit dem ich mich nicht mehr so darauf Konzentriere ist es bis jetzt 4 Tage nicht mehr vorgekommen.

----------


## odem

> Hallo, 
> ich weiß wie dieses Gefühl ist.
> Ich hatte es das erste mal kurz vor Weihnachten und habe es bis vor 4 Tagen noch gehabt ( immoment nicht ). 
> Ich bin auch in der Zeit schon bestimmt 40 mal beim Arzt gewesen auch etliche Krankenhausaufenthalte aber nie wurde was gefunden. 
> Aber hast du dabei auch manchmal leichtes Ziehen im Bauch und ab und zu Stuhlgang der anders ist als sonst ( Glitschig )? 
> Wenn du was herausfinden solltest Poste es bitte hier rein damit ich dann auch mal einen anhaltspunkt habe ;-).
> Aber mach dir keinen Kopf darum seit dem ich mich nicht mehr so darauf Konzentriere ist es bis jetzt 4 Tage nicht mehr vorgekommen.

 Hallo, ich habe genau das selbe Problem seit Dezember. 
Ich schlafe kurz vor dem Aufstehen für ca. 1-2 Std völlig fertig kurz ein und die ganze Zeit davor habe ich das selbe Problem, kurz vor dem Einschlafen, aufschrecken, weil nicht weitergeatmet wurde. 
Ich atme sonst den ganzen Tag und in der Nacht eher langsam und tief, aber auch mit dem Gefühl, nicht 100 % Luft zu kriegen, weil so ein Druck gerade im Liegen auf den Bauchbereich entsteht (teilweise Rippen, Rückenschmerzen). 
 Der Hausarzt hat mit dem Ultraschall viel Luft im Bauch festgestellt (Niere, Galle, alles normal), auch habe ich trotz wenig Essen und verzicht auf blähende Nahrung, Blähungen und der Stuhl riecht anders als sonst, so mein Eindruck. 
Können diese Atemprobleme mit dem Verdauungsapparat oder mit Leber, Bauchspeicheldrüse etc. zusammenhängen, was könnte ich noch bei den Ärzten abklären? 
Bei dem Lungenarztbesuch wurde ich abgehorcht, geröngt (Belastungstest folgt noch), der Arzt sagte mir, was wollen Sie hier, ihre Krankheit gibt es nicht, also hören sie mal auf damit. 
Die hier genannten Symptome klingen ja auch ein wenig nach Hyperventilationssyndrom, aber ich bekomme vor dem Einschlafen keine Panik, sodaß ich vermehrt Luft hole und es zu den Atemaussätzern kommt, eher der Gegenteil ist der Fall, das die Atmung einfach aufhört. 
Ich weiß so langsam nicht mehr weiter und würde mich über ein paar Tipps riesig freuen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Odem,
hast du schon mal dran gedacht, dich in einem Schlaflabor untersuchen zulassen? Du könntest deinen Hausarzt drauf ansprechen.

----------


## Navaro08

Hallo,
ja, also das mit den Atemaussetzern kenne ich auch so, wie oben beschrieben. Bei mir trat es im November 2011 das erste mal auf, als ich aus meiner Narkose erwachte. Seitdem hatte ich es immerwieder mal. Ich konnte mir bis jetzt keinen richtigen Reim daraus machen und bin zu weiteren Untersuchungen nochmals anfang dieses jahres ins Krankenhaus gegangen. Die Herz-Kreislaufuntersuchungen hatten nix ergeben - alles ok. Dann wurde noch eine Magenspiegelung gemacht und dabei festgestellt, daß ich einen Zwerchfellbruch habe. Laut Ärzte ist er aber *nicht* behandlungsbedürftig. Ich muß jetzt ein paar Wochen lang nur Omeprazol (Protonenpumpenhemmer) einnehmen, um die Entzündung in der Speiseröhre abklingen zu lassen. Meine Hausärztin sagte in etwa, daß ich damit leben müßte und mir keine Gedanken darüber machen müßte, weil sehr viele Menschen sowas haben - eine Art Volkskrankheit.
Nun ja, wenigstens habe ich dieses üble Sodbrennen nicht mehr. Dafür aber im Oberbauch, entlang der untersten Rippen und hinter dem Brustbein immer wieder mehr oder weniger heftige und sehr unangenehme Schmerzattacken, bis hin zu Hustenreiz. Und wehe, mich bringt einer zum Lachen - das ist dann echt zum heulen.
Ich würde - zumindest bei mir - diese Atemaussetzer während des einschlafens mit diesem Zwerchfellbruch in Verbindung bringen - d.h., das der Magen bzw. die Verdauungsorgane nachts nach oben rutscht und auf die Lunge drückt oder auf einen entsprechenden Nerv, der die Spontanatmung am laufen hält. -Meine Theorie dazu. Ansonsten haben die Ärzte zu diesem Problem noch nicht geäußert, außer daß ich übertreiben würde :Huh?:  und bisher noch nicht ernst genommen. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch eine Ärztin, die mir zuhört und mir diese Symptome erklären kann. Wenn ich was herausfinde, lass ich Euch gerne dran teilhaben :Smiley: . 
LG Navaro08

----------


## monalisa

Hallo odem,
du solltest den Rat von Nachtigall befolgen und dich mal ins Schlaflabor begeben.
Leider wartet man sehr lange auf einen Termin dort,aber meinem Mann wurde dort sehr geholfen!
Die kriegen wirklich alles über nächtl. Atemaussetzer und Schlafapnoe raus.   :number_one_cut:  :number_one_cut:  :number_one_cut:  
LG monalisa

----------


## odem

Hallo und Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und dir Navaro08 gute Besserung.
Was ich alles ausprobiert habe ist, spazieren gehen, Fahrrad fahren, Bett umgestellt, Raum, wenn möglich gewechselt, sich wenn man wieder nicht einschlafen konnte nicht verrückt gemacht und den Tag darauf nicht geschlafen, dann wieder abends das selbe durchgemacht und dann dankbar gewesen, wenn man 1 1/2 Std. vor dem Weckerklingeln  eingeschlafen ist. Leider gibt es eine Veränderung meiner Arbeitszeit ab März, wo ich dann um 6.30 Uhr anfangen muß. Mal sehen, wie das dann weiter geht. 
Ich finde es schon merkwürdig, daß es über diese Symptome, wenn sie so häufig auftreten, so wenig zu finden ist.
Wünsche euch alles Gute.
Grüße Odem

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Odem,
hast du evtl. Stress oder sonstige Probleme, die du mit in den Schlaf nimmst? So wie du erzählst, hört sich das so an wie bei meiner früheren Kollegin. Sie hat auch alles ausprobiert, am Ende musste sie feststellen, dass ihr seelischer Druck schuld war, den sie mit in den Schlaf genommen hatte. Sowas kommt oft vor, und wenn die Ärzte keine organischen Ursachen finden, sollte man diesen Aspekt miteinbeziehen.
Ansonsten auch für dich der Rat mit dem Schlaflabor.
Alles Gute!

----------


## hasimaus

Hallo ich bin seit gestern in diesem Forum und freue mich sehr endlich Menschen gefunden zu haben den es genauso geht wie mir. Ich leide seit fast 20 Jahren an Schlafstörungen und jetzt haben sich noch die Depressionen dazu gesellt.
Ausser Medikamente und "gute " ratschläge erhält man nicht. Das Leben hat sich bei mir einmal umgedreht und das ist nicht einfach .Jetzt muss, soll ich einen Rentenantrag stellen weil ich im April von KK ausgesteuert werde, ich weiß wirklich wie es weiter gehen soll.Ich bin am Ende.

----------


## Stevie780

@ hasimaus,  
hast Du vielleicht schon einmal über eine stationäre Therapie in einer Klinik nachgedacht?
Ich selbst habe schon einige durch bis ich jetzt die richtige Station für mich gefunden habe.
Mir gehts nämlich ganz genau so wie Dir.
Allerdings schon seit 2008.
Bei mir wurde damals eine Angst und Panikstörung mit ansteigender Depression festgestellt.
Mitlerweile ist noch eine Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung dazu gekommen.
Deine Schlafstörungen und Depressionen können in einem stationärem Klinikaufenthalt sehr warscheinlich viel besser durchleuchtet werden.
Wenn Du in eine ganz normale Klinik die auch über psychatrische bzw. psychosomatische Stationen verfügt, dann könntest es auch gut sein das die Klinik auch über ein Schlaflabor verfügt.
Das wäre auf jedenfall vielleicht auch noch mal eine Möglichkeit.  
Lg Stevie

----------


## hasimaus

Hallo Stevie danke für deine Antwort aber ich muss noch an fügen das ich fast 27 Jahre im durchgehenden Schichtdienst rund um die Uhr arbeiten war und jedes Jahr bis zu 200 Überstunden gemacht habe. Ich bin jetzt schon über 1 Jahr zu hause aber mein Rhythmus hat sich nicht wieder eingestellt. Mit den Depressionen bin schon beim 2.Psychiater und ich hoffe das er mir endlich richtig helfen kann. Nebenbei mache ich noch eine ambulante Psychotherapie und hoffe die dringen bei mir auf das Problem. Zur Kur bzw Reha schickt mich auch noch keiner weil ich noch nicht soweit bin. Im übrigen bin von meinen Arbeitgeber sehr schlecht behandelt wurden nachdem ich nicht mehr nach ihre Pfeife getanzt habe. 
LG Hasimaus

----------


## Kazama

Hallo zusammen, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem :/
zumindest fast... 
Und zwar habe ich schon lange Probleme durch die Nase zu atmen,
was aber nicht schlimm ist, da ich eh immer mit offenem Mund schlafe. 
Seit ein paar Wochen ist es aber nun so, dass ich, sobald ich mich ins Bett lege,
Schwere Atemprobleme Kriege, ich atme dann langsam und beschwerlich, als ob etwas
Auf meiner Brust läge, mein Herz klopft schnell und mir wird schlagartig
total heiß.
Ab und zu kommen dann auch noch leichte Bauchschmerzen dazu, Übelkeit
Und leichter Schwindel... 
Jetzt hab ich dieses Problem teilweise sogar schon wenn ich nicht schlafe,
heute zum Beispiel musste ich deshalb von der Arbeit wieder heimfahren weil es mir so
schlecht geht. 
Ich habe auch keine Polypen, zumindest (soweit ich weiß) nicht im Nasenbereich.
Wär Super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!  :Sad:   
Danke im Voraus 
PS: Übrigens hab ich auch keinen Stress oder iwie andere Belastungen...

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo, 
Entspannungsübungen (nach Jakobs) können hierbei sehr gut helfen. Solche Symptome können Psychosomatisch sein, oder aber auch durch Verspannungen im HWS u. BWS bereich. Ein Besuch beim Chiropraktiker kann helfen. 
LG Lämmchen

----------


## lanamar

Hey  :Smiley: 
...bist du schon mal beim Lungenarzt gewesen? 
Hatte so ziemlich die gleichen Symptome und bei mir hat sich dann herausgestellt dass ich Asthma habe... Dann war es eine ganze Weile wieder gut, mittlerweile hab ich es wieder. - Jetzt aber, weil ich immer wieder hyperventiliere. (Hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht, weil ich nicht diese typische Schnappatmung habe, sondern ganz langsam atme....) da wird mir dann auch immer sehr schwummrig und komisch. 
Hoffe das legt sich bald bzw. es wird eine Ursache gefunden! Ich weiß, ist ziemlich nervig und beunruhigend so was... :/

----------


## coffeequeen

Hast du was neues im Schlafzimmer ? muss nicht vor einer woche gekauft worden sein oder hast du wieder was altes ins zimmer gestellt? 
Tendiere zwar auch dazu zu schreiben das sollte mal im schlaflabor abgeklärt weren aber könnte ja sein das neue farbe ein neuer boden neue möbel oder eben alte dein problem auslösen ( denke da an allergie dämpfe ...).
wurde asthma ausgeschlossen?

----------


## Herz33

genau das selbe habe ich auch, siehe mein bericht über deinem....... 
ich bin auch noch am forschen was es sein könnte 
LG Marlene

----------


## Antje W.B.

Halligen Antje,  
Jetzt schon einige Jahre später.  Was ich total krass finde ist, das ich den gleichen Vornamen habe  und das was du beschreibst bei mir ganz genau so ist. Erst dieses Nacht war es so. Wahrscheinlich ist es bei mir genauso  Kopfsache.  Hab auch schon alles durchchecken lassen. Habe Übergewicht und das ist bei mir warscheinlich auch ein Faktor. Das Innere Bauchfett drückt nach oben.

----------


## Alfons

Mittlerweil mache ich mir immer Tee bevor ich ins Bett gehe und höre dann leise entspannende Musik. Ich habe auch immer das Fenster offen (für frische Luft) und eine Wärmflasche. Außerdem würde ich es mal mit meditieren versuchen, denn so lernst du es die Gedanken aus deinem Kopf zu kriegen! Und wenn du an was denkst, dann am besten an was ruhiges und schönes. An deiner Stelle würd ich auch versuchen, alle Sachen, die anfallen, sorgsam und rechtzeitig zu erledigen, sonst machst du dir zuviele Gedanke darüber. Und versuche immer gleich spät ins Bett zugehen und gleich früh aufzustehen. So bleibt dein Schlafrytmus ausgeglichen. Viel Glück!!! ♥

----------

